# rb engines bottom half



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

is the 2litre, 2.5litre and the 2.6 bottom half the same or almost

is it possible to bolt the 2litre head on them easily?


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

What you wanna do is bolt the 2.5 head on the 3ltre bottem end with a nice big huffer = ) huge power


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

/\ SPOT ON /\
But id go the 26 (GTR) head. Even better :thumbup: 
I dunno why ANYONE would wanna put a 2litre head on anything but the 2litre!


----------

